# Best exercises for back thickness??



## Darkhorse1 (May 22, 2014)

Just wondering how you all go about training for lat thickness? What exercises Really focus on the muscle belly? I've got width, but the density is seriously lacking. Wanna really bring this region out in the next year.


----------



## chief88 (May 22, 2014)

Deadlifts and barbell rows


----------



## j2048b (May 22, 2014)

T-bar rows, dumbbell rows, krock rows, pull ups,


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 22, 2014)

Deads and bent rows. I like Old school t bar rows too. Not that t bar machine bs.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 22, 2014)

T bar rows and deads. Not the gay tbar machines either. The old school way with the v handle and a barbell.


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 22, 2014)

Barbell rows, deadlifts


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 22, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> Deads and bent rows. I like Old school t bar rows too. Not that t bar machine bs.


Haha that's funny. I Should have refreshed first before posting.


----------



## mistah187 (May 22, 2014)

When I think thickness I think rhomboids and traps, lower traps to be exact. When I think width I think lats. So for me thickness I would say deads and learning muscle control to use ur rhomboids and lower traps to get that turtle shell look. Forl lats and width, close grip pulls, pull downs and pull ups.


----------



## mistah187 (May 22, 2014)

And a third on t bar rows


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 22, 2014)

Superset those t bar rows with some push ups. Wanna talk about an insane upper body pump?


Deads will thicken you right the **** up though.


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 22, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Haha that's funny. I Should have refreshed first before posting.



Why you gotta plagiarize my freakin post man?! Haha


----------



## Darkhorse1 (May 22, 2014)

Nice!!
Deads and rows seem to be the most common...
Next questions when doing barbell rows do them w/ a reverse or forward grip?
Heavy? 

All of the above stated, I do, I just wonder if I'm not cheating w/ my arms and not fully engaging my back??


----------



## mistah187 (May 22, 2014)

Both r good Dorian was a huge believer in reverse pulls. As far as cheating, never let the tension release in your back. Feel it stretch and then fell it contract. No rest or momentum in the movement


----------



## JOMO (May 22, 2014)

What was already said, but I will add Kroc Rows in the mix. Focusing on contracting the shoulder blades has done wonders for thickness. Also, adding more rear delt exercises again focusing on contraction has helped.


----------



## Darkhorse1 (May 22, 2014)

Great info gents!!
Not sure I've ever heard of "Krok rows". Ill have to google that one. Historically, I've always been able to lift pretty heavy doing back, but FAIL at getting sore. I'm thinking its more technique and isolating the muscle(s) appropriately. Also been just "flexing" the back, as if posing trying to get a better mind muscle connection going. 
Had shoulder surgery in Jan and a totally FREE, to start pushing and training hard again!! For the first time in over a year, actually. 
So ill continue to hammer the back!! Thinking I should add in another day of back and do one day heavy and one day lighter?


----------



## Darkhorse1 (May 22, 2014)

Kroc rows!! Got it!! Single arm dumbbell rows, heavy and high reps!!


----------



## widehips71 (May 22, 2014)

Darkhorse1 said:


> Great info gents!!
> Not sure I've ever heard of "Krok rows". Ill have to google that one. Historically, I've always been able to lift pretty heavy doing back, but FAIL at getting sore. I'm thinking its more technique and isolating the muscle(s) appropriately. Also been just "flexing" the back, as if posing trying to get a better mind muscle connection going.
> Had shoulder surgery in Jan and a totally FREE, to start pushing and training hard again!! For the first time in over a year, actually.
> So ill continue to hammer the back!! Thinking I should add in another day of back and do one day heavy and one day lighter?



If done right, back days take a lot out of you.  So even with a light day, make sure you're getting enough rest in between or you might find yourself burning out


----------



## JOMO (May 22, 2014)

Just take it slow. Even though you have been cleared, your physician prob didn't clear you on your pain level or mobility lifting heavy weight. Just the tension on the shoulder muscle with the above exercises I would start light, focus on form and contraction and gauge safely how you increase the weight.


----------



## Joliver (May 22, 2014)

Deads and rows....that has been beaten into the ground by now on this thread, so here is a new idea:  Barbell pullovers.  They also boosted my bench, so there you go.


----------



## Azog (May 22, 2014)

Don't trip on thickness or width...just focus on building a bigger back period.


----------



## Darkhorse1 (May 22, 2014)

JOMO said:


> Just take it slow. Even though you have been cleared, your physician prob didn't clear you on your pain level or mobility lifting heavy weight. Just the tension on the shoulder muscle with the above exercises I would start light, focus on form and contraction and gauge safely how you increase the weight.



Jomo,
Yes. Thank you for the words of caution, and I have actually been progressing w/ great great care, back in the gym. Honestly, back and legs are the two regions that feel 100% in working w/ my shoulder. Chest and delts, obviously are still tenniuous and I do really have to be careful with.


----------



## DarksideSix (May 22, 2014)

If you're going to do bent over rows then BEND THE **** OVER!!  don't do that halfway down, still on an angle bullshit.   I think they call those type of rowns "Yates Rows"  

My back really took off when i started doing actual bent over rows, or as someone else called them Pendular rows.  I leave the bar on the ground, bend over at a 90 and use a wide grip.  I explode the bar up to my chest and let it touch back on the floor.  Reall jacks your back up good


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 22, 2014)

DarksideSix said:


> If you're going to do bent over rows then BEND THE **** OVER!!  don't do that halfway down, still on an angle bullshit.   I think they call those type of rowns "Yates Rows"
> 
> My back really took off when i started doing actual bent over rows, or as someone else called them Pendular rows.  I leave the bar on the ground, bend over at a 90 and use a wide grip.  I explode the bar up to my chest and let it touch back on the floor.  Reall jacks your back up good



Maybe that's an autocorrect. It's a pendlay row.


----------



## DarksideSix (May 22, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Maybe that's an autocorrect. It's a pendlay row.



yeah, whatever the fuk it's called.   thats it.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 22, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Maybe that's an autocorrect. It's a pendlay row.



Also, I generally do Pendlay Rows, but I've put good size on my upper back doing underhand grip Yates Rows, or "Shrows". They are good to mix in every now and then.


----------



## AlphaD (May 22, 2014)

Not to beat into the ground but my three are Deads, Kroc Rows and Pendlay Rows.  Stay consistent with good form and you wont need anything else.


----------



## snake (May 22, 2014)

Lower cable  rows for me; that's it.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 22, 2014)

I can't believe no one said deadlifts or rows yet.


----------



## Dtownry (May 22, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Haha that's funny. I Should have refreshed first before posting.



Ecks, dude...chest supported rows are a staple of powerlifting.  Louie would kick you in the nuts.

Work some snatch grip deads dude, pendlay rows and Kroc rows, oh and CHEST SUPPORTED ROWS.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 22, 2014)

Dt i actually prefer chest supported rows because of this bad my back pumps get from any type of exercise that puts sstress on my lower back. The iso low row hammer strength machine used to be my favorite at my old gym. Miss that machine


----------



## Get Some (May 22, 2014)

heavy barbell rows all day long... no machines, no cables... just bent over barbell rows as heavy as you can go. Shoot for about 5 reps or so, anymore than that and you are draining the muscle too much


----------



## Dtownry (May 22, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Dt i actually prefer chest supported rows because of this bad my back pumps get from any type of exercise that puts sstress on my lower back. The iso low row hammer strength machine used to be my favorite at my old gym. Miss that machine



Yea I can't do them either.  Have to be supported.  We must be row mates!


----------



## LostTime (Jun 19, 2014)

Yates rows and rack deads.  I've never had anything be so effective so quickly as doing heavy rack deadlifts.  You start getting up into the ~700lb range and your back will have all the thickness you could want.  I start just above knee level.  Anything below that and you're working legs and taking the focus off your back.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 20, 2014)

All the exercises listed are great, I also like just plain old body weight pull-ups until failure, then a spot on a couple more.


----------



## oldschool67 (Jun 25, 2014)

For some serious lat thickness, nothing really beats deadlifts, at least 6-8 reps..but also heavy barbell rows really do it for me. Try not to waste your time with isolation moves. I am huge multi-joint exercise proponent as of the last few years, 30 years of lifting and I finally realized nothing beats multi joint exercises for overall mass.


----------

